# Rolle der Auferstehung, Teldrasil Allianz



## Lorre1985 (8. März 2012)

Biete eine Rolle der Auferstehung an.
Bin auf dem Server teldrasil und suche 
nach möglichkeit auch gern noch nen Levelpartner.

Freue mich auf anfragen.

Gruß Lorre


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2012)

Bitte Server und Fraktion ins Topic packen.


----------



## Lorre1985 (8. März 2012)




----------

